# Flywheel Bolts



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can someone tell me which direction the bolts that hold the flywheel onto the crankshaft loosen? Is it counter-clockwise? They appear to be in there pretty tight and before snapping off a bolt, I thought I better ask to be sure. Any tips for removing these bolts? Impact wrench? 
Thanks!


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

correct counter clockwise, they maybe loctited in. impact may work. usally we have a box wrench on them with a pipe. they maybe around 65-90 lbs on it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Righty tighty-Lefty loosey.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, I was gonna post that, but you beat me to it!!! HAAAAAAA! Well done!


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Flywheel bolts needed*

I just had my engine rebuilt. Missing 2 bolts, they are grade 8 and maybe 1/2 or 7/16". Where can i get these? Help!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

EP Goat said:


> I just had my engine rebuilt. Missing 2 bolts, they are grade 8 and maybe 1/2 or 7/16". Where can i get these? Help!!


Someone rebuilt your engine for you and left out two flywheel bolts?????? 

Man, no way would I fire that motor without tearing it down and double-checking -EVERYTHING-.

Bear


----------

